# Classical Era Symphonic Slow Movements



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

What are some of your favorite? I'm most interested in Mozart, Haydn (Michael too), and CPE Bach symphony slow movements.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Haydn's Symphony no 44 "Trauer" has a Lovely Adagio, particularly the recording by Barenboim and The London Chamber orchestra on Deutsche Grammophon


----------



## BoggyB (May 6, 2016)

From Haydn's symphonies nos 34, 89, 101 (the famous clock, of course) and 103. From string quartet op 76 no 1.

From Mozart's piano concertos nos 20, 21, 24, 27. Note that I don't refer to no 21 as "Elvira Madigan" because I'm not a pleb. From the last symphony, from the violin concertos, and last but not least from the clarinet concerto.


----------

